# Jacob Marlow Grip



## Alex_Holliman (Nov 18, 2008)

Paul Tedford's grip seems very high as well but he doesn't have a death grip going on.








View attachment 6385245


----------



## lees (Feb 10, 2017)

Probably doesn't matter as long as you do it the same way every time. I'm not near that level but I have a natural torque on my handle but it doesn't affect my grouping since I've settled on it and do it every time. It does affect my paper tune a little bit but not enough to matter at my present shooting level. 

I haven't watched the pro mens final video yet, but is that really a Kung Fu Grip? or is the index finger just laying that way on the handle? J. Marlowe is a total phenomenon of a shooter, like Levi Morgan and others who can win at spot shooting and 3d and everything else all at the same time, so I guess who cares... 

lee.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Hand placed high is not the same as the defined high grip.

Live Morgan's hand and Tim Gillingham


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

I don't think Jacob has a death grip on it. If you look at the coloring thumb and index finger, the white areas are where all the pressure is at; which is just from him pulling the bow into his hand. 

I have a similar grip where my index finger always wants to lay over in front of the bow (how much it lays over depends on the bow I'm shooting). It's just hanging there, not actually gripping the bow. But from the outside looking in, it probably looks like I'm holding the bow with my finger/thumb.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Jacob grips like that because he anchors on his tooth..... ok I kid about the grip part. But he does anchor with his tooth.....lol

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

.....and he wins indoor nationals his first time there. 

Good kid with a great future !

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

I’m surprised they don’t have the vanes hitting their finger.


----------



## kevin.elijah22 (Apr 12, 2018)

highwaynorth said:


> I’m surprised they don’t have the vanes hitting their finger.


I had this happen to me the other day playing with extra wights on my stabilizers. I found the more wights I put on the more my hold went up on the grip. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------

